# quota hunts



## BigBrett (Sep 1, 2010)

anybody heard from the dnr about quota & state park hunts? website says three days after the draw (today) but i talked to the local game warden at the football game friday and he said they drew last week!! 


dang, i wanna get on that di lane hunt.


----------



## General Lee (Sep 1, 2010)

bwn_us said:


> anybody heard from the dnr about quota & state park hunts? website says three days after the draw (today) but i talked to the local game warden at the football game friday and he said they drew last week!!
> 
> 
> dang, i wanna get on that di lane hunt.


You shouldn't have a problem with Di Lane.It's usually pretty easy to get drawn there.As far as Brian's information,take it with a grain of salt...........


----------



## BigBrett (Sep 1, 2010)

General Lee said:


> You shouldn't have a problem with Di Lane.It's usually pretty easy to get drawn there.As far as Brian's information,take it with a grain of salt...........



lol....ahhhh he ain't that bad. i like him alot more than some i have been around. they gotta tough job with all the methheads round here cooking their crap in every abandoned shaq.


----------



## General Lee (Sep 1, 2010)

bwn_us said:


> lol....ahhhh he ain't that bad. i like him alot more than some i have been around. they gotta tough job with all the methheads round here cooking their crap in every abandoned shaq.


I'm right the opposite.I've got along great with all the GW's we've had here until this one.Methheads cooking in shacks in Glascock?I haven't heard of it............


----------



## BigBrett (Sep 1, 2010)

i haven't actually seen any methlabs but some "undesireables" i work with tell me all the dope in surrounding counties comes from our quiet lil hicktown.

I will say we have never seen a GW on our family land till the present holder of the position. I had out corn in jan. and feb. and he showed up on trail cameras checking the area........and talkin on the phone for 20 min.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 1, 2010)

They couldn't draw last week if the deadline was today (which it was).


----------



## General Lee (Sep 1, 2010)

bwn_us said:


> i haven't actually seen any methlabs but some "undesireables" i work with tell me all the dope in surrounding counties comes from our quiet lil hicktown.
> 
> I will say we have never seen a GW on our family land till the present holder of the position. I had out corn in jan. and feb. and he showed up on trail cameras checking the area........and talkin on the phone for 20 min.


Maybe we need to go pour corn around the meth shacks then............


----------



## SuburbanShooter (Sep 2, 2010)

I logged into the gohuntga website and its says I was seletecd for my first choice. BUT I has three other friends I setup to hunt and their accounts said the same thing. "You've been selected for choice 1"


----------



## snuffy (Sep 2, 2010)

I just checked. We got the Ossabaw PW hunt and we only had one priority.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Sep 2, 2010)

I got selected to hunt Di-Lane Oct 6-9th.  I didn't have any priority points.  If you go to the right hand side of the gohuntgeorgia.org homepage and click on quota hunts, then select the hunt you applied for you can see if your name is on the list also.


----------



## SuburbanShooter (Sep 2, 2010)

It may be a gliche but I hope not. Did you guys get selected for your 1st choice? I checked all four friends deer quota results and everyone was picked for their "1st choice" hunt. All of us got selected for the same hunt


----------



## pepperrocks (Sep 2, 2010)

*quota pick*

I didn't I got my last though, going south for November, got Sapelo Island, my buddy and his Dad went there last year both got nice deer.


----------



## Huntinfool (Sep 2, 2010)

Just got my email.  I will have 3 priority points for state park hunts next year which is cool with me.


----------



## Wadeb2 (Sep 2, 2010)

I got di-lane october 6-9th.  how crowded does it get?


----------



## BBDJR (Sep 2, 2010)

i got berry college nov. 3rd-6th. anyone made this hunt before? i heard they are covered up with deer!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 2, 2010)

I've been to BF Grant 1st hunt 3 yrs in a row..Didnt get it this year but I chose not to..Needed a break from the place..


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 2, 2010)

Got drawn for the Dec archery hunt on Sapelo.


----------



## SC Hunter (Sep 2, 2010)

I got selected to hunt Rum Creek November 17-20 as my third choice. Does anybody know anything about rum creek? I've never been


----------



## RustyJeep (Sep 2, 2010)

Looks like I'm going to Blanton Creek Nov 17-20


----------



## DEERFU (Sep 2, 2010)

BF Grant 3-6   can't wait!


----------



## 242outdoors (Sep 2, 2010)

i got di-lane oct. 20-23. this is kinda new to me....do i just go there on one of those days or all of those days and sign in and hunt or what?


----------



## win280 (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm a blanton creek reject.


----------



## EpGolfer (Sep 2, 2010)

I got the Berry College Nov. 3 - 6th.  havent ever hunted that WMA. Looks like I will be scouting out there before long, Im craving some deer meat!


----------



## snook24 (Sep 2, 2010)

Goin to Ossabaw october 7-9th!! Anyone else been or goin...tips welcome!


----------



## BigBrett (Sep 2, 2010)

got di-lane oct. 20-23. anybody got any tips let me know and if anybody wants to get together to scout-shared knowledge increases everyones chances.


----------



## IKWAK (Sep 2, 2010)

I got my notification from dnr today that i was selected for the Berry College hunt nov3-6.


----------



## bigbuckdreamin (Sep 2, 2010)

Got turned down on all three. Signed up for BF Grant and Rum Creek. Kind of expected it my first year applying for wma hunt.


----------



## Gumbo1 (Sep 2, 2010)

IKWAK said:


> I got my notification from dnr today that i was selected for the Berry College hunt nov3-6.



I'll be there with ya


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 2, 2010)

i put in for joe kurtz and bf grant got rejection notice i killed a good buck on joe kurtz couple years ago i got drawed for the bf grant rut hunt last year and couldnt make it


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 2, 2010)

Going to Joe Kurz for the October hunt again.


----------



## jth678 (Sep 2, 2010)

i was drawn for sapelo nov 4-6 i cant wait looks like im gonna be headin down there by myslef but owell it will be fun neways!


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Sep 2, 2010)

Sapelo Nov. 4 - 6


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 2, 2010)

Got turned down again on quota hunts on purpose got 4 rejection points now and dad has 3.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 2, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> Just got my email.  I will have 3 priority points for state park hunts next year which is cool with me.



How have you been emailed when it still says processing for the state park hunts at 10:27pm?


----------



## maker4life (Sep 2, 2010)

Chickasawhatchee Nov. 18-20


----------



## Bjh706 (Sep 2, 2010)

got berry for 3 thru the 6 anybody got to hunt here i have never been just herd its crowded


----------



## donald-f (Sep 3, 2010)

drawn for charlie elliot for nov hunt. should be about rut time


----------



## XJfire75 (Sep 3, 2010)

Sapelo Nov 4-6!


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 3, 2010)

Rum Creek Nov 17-20


----------



## NBN (Sep 3, 2010)

Blanton Creek Nov.17-20!!!


----------



## THREEJAYS (Sep 3, 2010)

Run Crk nov 3-6


----------



## coastalredneck (Sep 3, 2010)

Ossabaw Dec.9-11


----------



## gumpster34 (Sep 3, 2010)

b.f. grant 3-6 nov never been there any help on place to start looking thanks


----------



## deersteward (Sep 3, 2010)

*Sapelo*

I got Sapelo Nov 4-6. Will be going alone unless I can find someone who wants to tag along. If interested, let me know.


----------



## holler tree (Sep 3, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> i got di-lane oct. 20-23. this is kinda new to me....do i just go there on one of those days or all of those days and sign in and hunt or what?



you can hunt any of those days. I got drawn for both hunts this yr. last yr had someone walk right in on top of me right before sun up (while Im flashing my light at him)ruin my hunt(heard the deer blowing at him right where I thought they would be bedded)   then turn around and leave. I'm going to try to get a little further away from the crowd this yr. that made me so mad last yr I didnt go back any other day.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 3, 2010)

Just got drawn for the Fort Yargo hunt. Any tips would be appreciated. Please PM me.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Sep 3, 2010)

Got an email today


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 3, 2010)

gumpster34 said:


> b.f. grant 3-6 nov never been there any help on place to start looking thanks



anywhere near the river is a good start


----------



## WoodUSMC (Sep 3, 2010)

Going back to Sapelo got Oct 7-9 Muzzleloader. Last time there was 2007 for gun.


----------



## basskid5000 (Sep 3, 2010)

Berry College---Nov. 3-6!


----------



## canecutter1 (Sep 3, 2010)

we got picked B.F. Grant Nov. 3-6 took 3 years


----------



## Shawnhjx (Sep 3, 2010)

I got Flint River nov 18-20. which was my first choice. Bad thing is we put in as a group but none of the other guys got selected..still tring to find out why..we do as a group every year and never had this happen


----------



## CollinsK (Sep 3, 2010)

Got Berry College Dec.1-4. Any help with a place to start!!
Thanks Kim


----------



## Johnny Reb (Sep 3, 2010)

Got rejected on all 3 of my picks.


----------



## BenP (Sep 6, 2010)

I got Sapelo archery Dec. 2-4.  My first time and I can't wait.  Trying to decide between a climber or a ground blind.


----------



## CassGA (Sep 7, 2010)

Clybel Oct 27-30 for me.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Sep 7, 2010)

I got a WMA quota,and my son got a state park we never received emails!


----------



## Milkman (Sep 7, 2010)

Public Land Prowler said:


> I got a WMA quota,and my son got a state park we never received emails!



I heard of someone who's emails just came through today.


----------



## Maduro on Point (Sep 15, 2010)

Got rejected for the state park but got picked for the Di-Lane 6-9. looking forward to it


----------



## Scootch (Sep 22, 2010)

Berry WMA Nov 3~6 this time;  my 3rd deer hunt (got a late start - VERY late ;-)

Got selected for Berry in 2008 and Clybel in 2009.  It seemed to me like a higher density of hunters at Berry but that may be due to my sticking close to the camps there.

Going to drive over from Lawrenceville on Monday.  I'm planning to camp and would enjoy some company in camp.  Please post or send a pm to work out a plan to meet or just a way to identify each other.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 23, 2010)

Joe Kurz Nov. 11-13 . 

Still got one priority left.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 23, 2010)

Paymaster said:


> Joe Kurz Nov. 11-13 .
> 
> Still got one priority left.


How many does it take to get that hunt nowadays?


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 23, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> How many does it take to get that hunt nowadays?



Last year 2 was 90 or so % and 3 100% so I did 3. I had 4.


----------

